# vixie-cron Output

## LinuxRocks

I have been getting this in my syslog (Cron Section) nightly e-mail and was wondering if I can somehow suppress it. It is quite annoying and I really dont need to see it. I get hundreds of these lines.

Thanks!!!

Here is the output. Just a sample...

```

Nov  1 10:06:57 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[27976]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Nov  1 10:10:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[28224]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 10:20:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[28764]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 10:30:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[29316]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 10:40:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[29826]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 10:50:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[30393]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 10:58:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[30832]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/isoqlog 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 10:59:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[30883]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_dod_pstats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 11:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[30936]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[30937]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  1 11:10:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[31491]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:20:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[32010]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:30:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[32534]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:40:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[599]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:50:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[1152]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 11:58:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[1589]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/isoqlog 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 11:59:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[1640]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_dod_pstats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 12:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[1704]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[1705]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  1 12:10:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[2281]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:20:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[2822]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:30:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[3381]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:40:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[3938]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:50:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[4483]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 12:58:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[4993]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/isoqlog 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 12:59:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5008]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_dod_pstats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 13:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5025]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5026]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  1 13:10:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5242]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:20:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5541]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:30:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[5833]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:40:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6085]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:45:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6218]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_stats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 13:50:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6289]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 13:58:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6437]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/isoqlog 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 13:59:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6452]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_dod_pstats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 14:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6469]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:00:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6470]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov  1 14:10:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6673]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:20:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[6850]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:30:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7033]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:40:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7256]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:45:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7375]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_stats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 14:50:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7514]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov  1 14:58:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7896]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/isoqlog 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

Nov  1 14:59:01 wolfserver /usr/sbin/cron[7911]: (root) CMD (/home/xxx/cs_dod_pstats/stats.pl 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null)

```

Thanks!!!

Joe

----------

## EfentharWireless

I beleive that is completely normal

----------

## ectospasm

It's normal, but I presume supressing it will depend greatly upon what cron daemon you're using.  I'm using vixie-cron, and there is nothing in the man pages about disabling the syslog output.  If you're using a different cron daemon, you might have better luck.  

The messages are harmless, and shouldn't cause problems.  You are rotating your logs, right?

----------

## viy

Take a look at /etc/crontab file, the last line  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxRocks

 *ectospasm wrote:*   

> It's normal, but I presume supressing it will depend greatly upon what cron daemon you're using.  I'm using vixie-cron, and there is nothing in the man pages about disabling the syslog output.  If you're using a different cron daemon, you might have better luck.  
> 
> The messages are harmless, and shouldn't cause problems.  You are rotating your logs, right?

 

Yeah, I'm rotating them. If its harmless, I suppose I can let it pass, just gets annoying sifting through them...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Take a look at /etc/crontab file, the last line 
> 
> 

 

Yeah, I saw that, but it looks like it should be there cause that is was runs the different crons. Am I wrong? Can this line be deleted?

```

*/10  *  * * *  root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

```

Thanks for the replys!!!

Joe

----------

## LinuxRocks

Actually, what I did is change the syslog.conf to only log errors for cron. I did a 

```

cron.error                        /var/log/cron

```

Lets see if that works...

----------

## nevynxxx

what syslog deamon you running? syslog-ng can filter that out easy peasy.

Would have thought the others could too, try looking into that.

----------

## LinuxRocks

Im using sysklog. I have changed the syslog.conf as stated in an above post, and will see what happens..

Thanks!!!

Joe

----------

